# I'm a lute singer...



## mateuszlaw

Not exactly "lute" but I wonder If Yu might be interested in my work.
I sing and play Dowland's songs.
I know it's not a common practice.
Please tell me what You think:






Best regards,

Matthew


----------



## Lovemylute

I like it! Did you do your own arrangement for the guitar?


----------



## mateuszlaw

Lovemylute said:


> I like it! Did you do your own arrangement for the guitar?


Sorry for a slight delay. No, it's an easily availble rrangement.


----------

